# [RISOLTO] Non riesco a fare emerge --sync (e agg. overlay)

## lsegalla

Da due/tre giorni non riesco a fare nessun emerge --sync o eix-sync

```

user8-gentoo luca # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.198.83.249/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 88.198.83.249: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 1 with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 134.68.220.97: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 1

```

Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 1 l'ho impostato io perchè comunque con tre tentativi falliva, inoltre ho provato a togliere dal make.conf anche SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" (che poi ho rimesso) ma non cambia niente... non riesco proprio ad effettuare il sync.Last edited by lsegalla on Thu Dec 31, 2009 12:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## danydany

Hai provato con mirrorselect?

 :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ehehe, avrei potuto provare anche emerge-webrsync ora che mi viene in mente, non ci avevo pensato... sarà che non ho mai avuto sto problema magari...

Comunque pensavo che mirrorselect servisse solo per i siti mirror (questo lo supponevo dopo tutte le volte che mi son letto la guida), pero' ora che mi hai messo il dubbio ho trovato risposte qui: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mirrorselect

Quindi ho eseguito questo: 

```
user8-gentoo luca # mirrorselect -s3 -b10 -o -D >> /etc/make.conf

* Downloading a list of mirrors... Got 257 mirrors.

* Downloading 100k files from each mirror... [220 of 220]

```

e quindi di nuovo l'errore

```
user8-gentoo luca # eix-sync

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://80.68.87.200/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 80.68.87.200: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 1 with rsync://89.206.169.171/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 89.206.169.171: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 1

 * emerge --sync failed

 * Time statistics:

    12 seconds for syncing

    12 seconds total

```

Quindi sono andato di nuovo in /etc/make.conf per accorgermi che c'era ancora la vecchia riga, che prontamente ho rimosso lasciando solo l'ultima creata appunto da mirrorselect, ho riprovato e quindi scoperto che col comando là sopra ho aggiornato solo i mirror .

Detto questo mi è passato il rimbambimento e ho digitato quello che doveva essere l'unico comando utile:

```
mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

Lì ho selezionato il server europeo, e ricevo il solito errore... mi son detto "avrà problemi, proviamo con l'asia"

Niente da fare, infine li ho provati tutti... e tutti mi danno lo stesso problema.

quindi alla fine non ho risolto una mazza, sono l'unico che ha problemi?

Forse mi hanno messo in qualche blacklist? Caspita non faccio mai aggiornamenti non mi possono avere bannato!!    :Razz: 

Dulcis in fundo come ho letto tante volte qui sul forum mi arrangio con 

```
emerge-webrsync

```

Il quale funziona, e quindi poi vado con 

```
user8-gentoo luca # eix-update

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata-flat)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Calculating hash tables ..

Writing database file /var/cache/eix ..

Database contains 13789 packages in 153 categories.

```

Io ho quindi risolto temporaneamente il problema... ma mi resta il problema di cui nel titolo quindi lascio il thread aperto, se qualcuno mi sa aiutare...

----------

## Scen

Sei dietro ad un firewall? La porta TCP 873 in uscita l'hai aperta?

----------

## danydany

Se hanno bannato il tuo IP e hai un'ADSL, potresti provare a chiudere e riaprire la connessione (dovresti prendere un nuovo IP).

----------

## lsegalla

 *danydany wrote:*   

> Se hanno bannato il tuo IP e hai un'ADSL, potresti provare a chiudere e riaprire la connessione (dovresti prendere un nuovo IP).

 

Dubito, sono in una lan aziendale con IP statico; ma mi sa che l'opzione firewall è valida perchè nei giorni scorsi un mio collega ha fatto un po' di pulizia di regole... e potrebbe anche essere che la mia navigazione non è completa (meglio così, basta che una nuova regola mi risolva il problema)

----------

## danydany

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *danydany wrote:*   Se hanno bannato il tuo IP e hai un'ADSL, potresti provare a chiudere e riaprire la connessione (dovresti prendere un nuovo IP). 
> 
> Dubito, sono in una lan aziendale con IP statico

 

Mi era venuto il dubbio leggendo un altro tuo post.

Se vi lasciano il web, anche dietro proxy, il webrsync funziona bene; viene, però, consigliato un rsync normale appena possibile.

----------

## lsegalla

Il il web ME lo lascio   :Razz: 

ahahah

No dai, ho fatto un po' di pulizia non sapendo che sarei andato incontro a queste cose (ovviamente), adesso mi ci metto con calma.

Sempre bello quando si impara qualcosa, anche se son cavolate     :Laughing: 

Risolto come dice Scen comunque

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Sei dietro ad un firewall? La porta TCP 873 in uscita l'hai aperta?

 

----------

## lsegalla

Ho un problema persistente anche con layman... 

- sapete se layman utilizza sempre la stessa porta TCP o un'altra ?

- è meglio se apro un altro thread?

-- EDIT --

Rettifico, ho già fatto delle prove sul mio firewall; ho trovato le porte che usa layman e ho definito una regola apposita.

Layman utilizza la TCP 3690 in uscita.Last edited by lsegalla on Thu Dec 31, 2009 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ho un problema persistente anche con layman... 
> 
> - sapete se layman utilizza sempre la stessa porta TCP o un'altra ?
> 
> - è meglio se apro un altro thread?

 

Dipende da che overlay hai installato:

Se Subversion: 3690

Se Git: 9418

Se Mercurial: 8000

----------

## lsegalla

Mi hai preceduto... comunque uso sunrise.

Confermo 3690 anche per sunrise.

C'è un posto dove si trovano ste cose o le troviamo solo spippolando ?

----------

